# Constipated but Hungry???



## Christiesredjeep (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm very new to IBS, so I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is normal or not. (Just diagnosed w/ IBS-C). Just to give a little background - I'm an amatuer bodybuilder, so I'm used to eating 6 small meals/snacks a day (every 3 hours). My body literally acts like a clock, and I start to get hungry about 3 hours after my last snack. Here's the problem - I'm SEVERELY Constipated/Bloated/IN PAIN!!!!! I've been this way for the majority of the last 6 months. The thing is, even though I'm "full", I still get hungry every three or four hours, but as soon as I eat 2 bites, I get nauseas and sick feeling. The bloating and cramping gets 10 times worse, and I feel like I've got to go, but try as I might, I just can't. It's gotten so bad, I feel like my kidneys are gonna pop right out of my back. I'm not sure if this "hungry" feeling I get every few hours is all in my head, b/c I had conditioned myself to eat so frequently that my mind is expecting me to put something in my mouth. Is this normal, Or am I just crazy???? I feel like I never want to eat again b/c I want to stay in as little pain as possible, but then my stomach starts growling again!! I feel like I'm losing my mind


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi there,I know how you feel, you want to eat because you're hungry but don't want to eat because of the pain it'll cause.Unfortunately I still don't have the answers on how to solve this, but I know that people here will have suggestions that may help you.Welcome to the bb by the way.Leanne


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Maybe cut back on some of the weight lifting? I lift weights (very light weights) and I can always tell that I'm much hungrier all the time if I lift weights.


----------



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

BG- I know what it's like too. I have been dealing with that for years. I used to just refuse to eat more than an apple in the morning and maybe a half of a sandwich at night so that I won't hurt anymore. I lost 15lbs doing that and I only weighed 120lbs to begin with. What has really helped me is Zoloft. I have tested it with different foods like pizza and hamburgers and so far, if I eat them slowly, I haven't gotten any pain and little bloating. I have a bowel movement more often than ever before. However, I have only been on it for about a month and a half and now I'm worried that I might be getting D. I am up to 100mg and I think I'm going to move back down to 75mg to see if that helps with the D.I know this isn't an answer for you but I wanted to share what works for me. I know that frustration, despare, and insanity of the pain/bloating. This works for me today. If it doesn't work tomorrow than at least I have had SOME relief. Good luck and welcome to the BB.~mote


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am not a C type but could you be having a duodenal ulcer.


----------



## Christiesredjeep (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank Everyone for your suggestions and replies! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one on the planet that gets hungry, even when I really don't feel like eating.My doctor is putting me on Zelnorm later in the week, and I'm hoping this will provide some relief. I've read that a lot of people get D after starting it, but right now, I feel like that would be a welcome alternative to what I'm going through now! Not lifting weights is just not an option for me b/c it's the only "normalcy" in my life right now. It lets me vent my frustration and anger on something other than my husband







. I may try cutting the weight back, and see if that helps.Thank everyone once again


----------



## Wildrose (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi BG,I've been thru just what you are describing. Hungry but can't eat more than a couple of bites till you're 'full' and more miserable than ever.I have been experiencing IBS-C...but an ulcer was the cause of those miserable symptoms such as you describe. I took carafate (prescription) to coat and protect the stomach...unfortunately that increases the C...and zantac OTC. I felt I had to deal with the C separately. I guess the worst part was due to the fact that I am hypoglycemic. I have to eat something every 3 to 3 1/2 hours or faint dead away!!







I dealt with the ulcer first due to the incredible pain of it. Then had to go for colon irrigation to take care of the C. I'm much much better now. I hope you get something worked out soon.







Best Regards,Wildrose


----------



## Udeek (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi BG, I went thru the same symptoms for almost a year. I started taking Mag oxide 252mg x 4 and followed the "Eating for IBS". Start with "I really need to break the cycle of attacks. How long will this take?". It took about a month for me and I have not looked back since. I also bought both the books and find they have been my greatest help ever. I stll have the odd attack and bloat(not as badly) but I just adjust my diet and usually with in a day I'm doing better. Usually it is a trigger food I didn't expect. I'm also waiting for the hypnosis tapes to come (I've read great results from them).Good luck


----------

